# Kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng mười 2021)

Khoai tây là nông sản thu hoạch theo mùa vụ, nên khi vào mùa thì lượng khoai tây thu hoạch được là rất lớn, không thể tiêu thụ và sử dụng hết ngay được. Để lưu giữ khoai tây được lâu sau thu hoạch, chúng ta cần bảo quản khoai tây trong kho lạnh.






​

Khoai tây là sản phẩm đặc thù, sau khi thu hoạch thì khoai tây vẫn còn trao đổi chất (nói nôm na là khoai tây vẫn thở: Hút O2 và thải ra CO2) và sẽ nẩy mầm. Vì vậy, Thiết kế và lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây đạt tiêu chuẩn cần lưu ý 4 yếu tố sau:

*1. Nhiệt độ bảo quản khoai tây trong kho lạnh:*

Khoai tây cần được bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ 8oC đến 10oC. Tuy nhiên, khi nhập khoai tây vào kho cần điều chỉnh nhiệt độ giảm dần mỗi ngày cho đến khi đạt mức 8oC đến 10oC thì dừng lại. Trước khi xuất kho cũng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ tăng dần mỗi ngày sau đó mới xuất kho để đảm bảo khoai tây trong tình trạnh tốt nhất.

*2. Độ ẩm trong kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây:*

Trong thời gian bảo quản, kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây cần cấp ẩm để khoai tây không bị khô và héo. Vì vậy, cần lắp đặt hệ thống cấp ẩm cho kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây.

*3. Hệ thống xử lý CO2 trong kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây:*

Vì khoai tây vẫn thở sau khi thu hoạch, nên khi lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây cần có hệ thống cấp O2 vào kho lạnh và hút CO2 ra khỏi kho lạnh để khoai tây có thể trao đổi chất và không bị hư thối.

*4. Phun thuốc chống nẩy mầm:*

Trong quá trình bảo quản khoai tây trong kho lạnh, cần phun thuốc chống nẩy mầm để tránh khoai tây nẩy mầm dẫn đến khoai tây không còn giá trị thương phẩm.


Để được tư vấn và lắp đặt kho lạnh bảo quản khoai tây đạt chuẩn. Xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với Kho lạnh Quang Minh để được các kỹ thuật viên nhiều năm kinh nghiệm tư vấn và hỗ trợ tốt nhất.


*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: *0941 59 79 89*


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (20 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (25 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (29 Tháng mười 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (3 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (13 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (19 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (25 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (10 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (20 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (23 Tháng hai 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (9 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (23 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (6 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (14 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (23 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------

